# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bánh tằm bì - Ẩm thực Bạc Liêu

## dungntn

Ngoài món bánh củ cải nổi tiếng thì bánh tằm bì là món ăn mà du khách không nên bỏ qua khi đến thăm vùng đất công tử Bạc Liêu.

        Hãy bắt đầu một  ngày du ngoạn Bạc Liêu bằng món bánh tằm bì độc đáo và lạ miệng của  người dân ở đây. Đây là một món ăn dân dã nên bạn có thể thưởng thức món  ăn từ gánh hàng rong, quán vỉa hè hoặc trong một ngôi chợ nào đó bất  kỳ. Tuy là món ăn phổ biến nhưng hầu như không ai biết món ăn này có từ  lúc nào, vì sao có tên gọi đó?... Trong những câu chuyện vui của người  dân ở đây, sở dĩ có tên gọi như vậy vì sợi bánh tằm nhìn giống con tằm,  ăn với bì nên có tên gọi là bánh tằm bì.

 Mặc dù không biết chắc về tên gọi và nguồn gốc  nhưng món ăn với sợi bánh làm từ bột gạo, ăn kèm với bì, rau cùng nước  cốt dừa... với vị vừa mặn vừa ngọt đã làm mê mẩn biết bao nhiêu du khách  khi lần đầu ăn món này. Tuy là món ăn bình dân, nguyên liệu không có gì  đặc biệt nhưng để có được một đĩa bánh tằm bì thơm ngon, béo ngậy đòi  hỏi không ít công sức của người bán.


 
Sợi bánh chính là thành phần quan trọng nhất của món ăn. Một đĩa bánh  tằm bì được đánh giá là ngon khi sợi bánh phải trắng muốt, mềm, dai và  không bị đứt đoạn. Để làm được điều đó thì khâu nhồi bột là quan trọng  nhất, bột gạo được pha với bột năng theo tỷ lệ nhất định rồi nhồi với  nước sôi. Nhồi bột đến lúc bột mềm, mịn, dẻo mà không dính tay là được.  Bột được chia thành từng viên nhỏ, dùng tay se viên bột thành những sợi  tròn dài. Ngày nay, nhiều nơi bán bánh tằm bì thường cán bột thành từng  lát mỏng, rồi thái thành sợi như bánh canh. Cách làm này tuy nhanh nhưng  sợi bột sẽ không đẹp và không dai bằng.


 
Sau khi làm xong, cho sợi bánh vào nồi luộc chín.  Xả lại với nước lạnh nhiều lần rồi để ráo. Tiếp đến trộn bánh với ít dầu  ăn để những sợi bánh không dính vào nhau. Ngoài sợi bánh thì bì và nước  cốt dừa ăn kèm cũng quan trọng không kém. Bì được thái thành từng sợi  mỏng đều nhau, trộn với thịt nạc thái sợi và thính gạo vừa giòn vừa bùi.

 Nước cốt dừa của món ăn này rất đặc biệt, người bán  phải tỉ mỉ pha chế làm sao để nó vừa mặn vừa ngọt, béo nhưng lại không  ngấy. Nước cốt dừa được nấu với lửa thật nhỏ, trong khi nấu phải canh để nước dừa không sôi bùng lên, chỉ hơi lăn tăn là được. Tiếp đến hòa tan ít bột năng (hoặc bột bắp) rồi cho vào nước cốt dừa, nêm gia vị mặn ngọt là được.


 
Ngoài ra, bánh tằm bì còn có giá chần, mỡ hành cùng  dưa leo, các loại rau thơm thái nhỏ, có nơi còn có thêm cà rốt, củ cải  thái sợi ngâm chua.... Bánh tằm bì được cho vào một chiếc đĩa, bì cho  lên trên, tiếp đến là các loại rau, rưới đều nước cốt dừa lên rồi mang  cho thực khách. Khi ăn món này, thực khách trộn lẫn các thành phần lại  với nhau, nếu chưa vừa miệng thì có thể chan thêm ít nước mắm ngọt được  chủ quán chuẩn bị sẵn.

 Tuy chỉ là món ăn sáng dân dã của người dân ở đây  nhưng đĩa bánh tằm bì vừa có vị mằn mặn, vừa hơi ngọt được hòa quyện vào  nhau một cách rất hài hòa chắc hẳn sẽ là điều bất ngờ và thú vị cho  những thực khách lần đầu tiên thưởng thức món ăn này.



(Theo didulich)


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch Bạc Liêu 2 Ngày 1 Đêm - Tour du lich Bac Lieu 2 Ngay 1 Dem* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bạc Liêu* - *tour du lich Bac Lieu* 


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bạc Liêu click vào *du lịch Bạc Liêu* - *du lich Bac Lieu* 



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long* 


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay* 

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien*

----------

